# Is Frederique Constant considered a luxury brand?



## awatch247

I am thinking about buying a Frederique Constant to add to my collection. But have reservations about whether it is considered a true luxury brand watch. I know that several watch buyers do NOT take them as trade ins, but they are also featured prominently in many watch retailer stores Ive browsed. 

So I would love to hear some opinions.


----------



## Barge

Affordable luxury is one of their slogans. Luxury is all relative and it's title is wholly unimportant. Do you like the watch? is it comfortable?

What strangers consider about what they don't know anything about...

My FC is a great watch for me.


----------



## awatch247

Thanks for the input. I do really like the Frederique Constant line up. Will keep you posted on if I take the dive.


----------



## semechka.y

I stick to the point that a true luxury brand should have a limited production and command a high price on all its watches. Not the case with Frederique Constant and its competitors. They have to cut costs somewhere to keep the price affordable. If you apply extensive hand-finishing techniques, develop complex integrated movements like perpetual calendar or repeater watches and apply for Geneva Seal you come to Ateliers de Monaco. FC is a way to taste luxury for a much less money. Their perpetual calendar doesn't stand up against IWC, Patek Philippe or Ateliers de Monaco, but its a quality Swiss watch with a beatifully decorated Swiss manufacture movement, quality dial, hands and cases.
If you like one of their watches, go with it!









Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

No.


----------



## awatch247

Thanks everyone. Definitely given me a lot to think about. I love the Frederique Constant lineup. But I also need to think about the long term value and prominence of my collection.


----------



## Watchbreath

Long term value, will fall like almost all other watches.


awatch247 said:


> Thanks everyone. Definitely given me a lot to think about. I love the Frederique Constant lineup. But I also need to think about the long term value and prominence of my collection.


----------



## semechka.y

Watchbreath said:


> Long term value, will fall like almost all other watches.


And it doesn't matter uf the watch is made by a luxury brand or not.

Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## awatch247

Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## [email protected]

I bought a FC306 in gold plating, beautiful watch. I should be babel to sell it for what I paid for it (private seller) but it should be with me till I get a breguet or a JLC


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Low/mid tier for luxury watches.


----------



## mygiftstop

Frederique Constant is not a fly-by-night operation. Sure they've been in the game a lot less time than many other luxury brands, but that shouldn't dissuade you from buying their watches. 

If you're asking what people think of the brand, that means that one has caught your eye. If that's the case then buy what you like regardless of cost or what other people think. Personally, I think they are fine watches.


----------



## Barge

If you want a luxury Frederique Constant, may I suggest a D'Atelier De Monaco. Poincon de Geneve and all.


----------



## Cosmorgraph

Price vs quality is pretty solid with FC, well-known for huge discounts at grey dealers. Have some above avg. upper-level models with in-house movements. Yes it's luxury, but it's for starters IMO.


----------



## andrewH

Available for purchase at Tiger Air duty free magazine... Along with aigner, aviator watches.
So it is luxury brand for the budget minded crowd?
Anyway, buy the watch that you like screw what other people think


----------



## Watchbreath

Having sold them, no.


andrewH said:


> Available for purchase at Tiger Air duty free magazine... Along with aigner, aviator watches.
> So it is luxury brand for the budget minded crowd?
> Anyway, buy the watch that you like screw what other people think


----------



## semechka.y

andrewH said:


> Available for purchase at Tiger Air duty free magazine... Along with aigner, aviator watches.
> So it is luxury brand for the budget minded crowd?
> Anyway, buy the watch that you like screw what other people think


It is at a lower end of luxury segment along with Longines and Tag Heuer, although without such brand-awareness and likely to hold their value slightly worse than competitors. But quality-wise (not only movement, but also other components - case, dial and hands) it is there, in the accessible luxury range. Of particular interest is their manufacture line.

Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

They are certainly working on it. Tourbillon perpetual calendar manufacture.


----------



## FBPB

FC was started by a dutch couple back in the late 80s... 1980s that is. So there is no "heritage", if that is important to you.

They now belong to Citizen (since 2017).

I have seen some of their higher-end watches in local watch shops, they're nice.

Would I consider purchasing one? No, but only because their style does not match mine.


----------



## Hughvr

Labels are unimportant! FC is amazing value and they make some great watches. Go for it.


----------



## VicLeChic

Love my FC-303, not a luxury piece but a great classic looking entry level dress watch for the money. Pretty hard to beat.


----------



## GeneralSkinny

VicLeChic said:


> Love my FC-303, not a luxury piece but a great classic looking entry level dress watch for the money. Pretty hard to beat.


You really have to see these in person to appreciate the dial. I wish I had the moonphase version though.


----------



## Grand Omega

My experience is they are very nice for the money. Fit and finish is very good and the in-house movements are lovely.


----------



## Alysandir

I think they are a black sheep of the luxury watch world, not unlike Bremont or Hublot. That is, they are technically a luxury brand and the people who favor them like them a lot, but the watch cognoscenti largely turns their noses up at them most of the time, to the point of even making fun of the brand whenever it comes up in discussion, which it rarely does. 

So I would say that if you really like an FC offering, there's no reason not to buy one, but understand that it's not going to hold value and watch people will likely not be impressed by it. Maybe that's not fair, but it is what it is, and better you should know before buying one.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## tycdavd

Probably entry level luxury? nice watches but huge discount at grey market. The market prices for pre-owned are very low.


----------



## koolpep

tycdavd said:


> Probably entry level luxury? nice watches but huge discount at grey market. The market prices for pre-owned are very low.


I would second that. They are working their way up the ladder though.

Very solid and good offerings with lots of in house movements of great quality and exceptional value for money.

https://www.watch-rankings.com/watch-rankings/

These guys have it at basic luxury but from their own ranking attributes they should be ranked higher. As some of their watches are hand assembled and made, having in-house movements.


----------



## zenitram

I own a couple FCs and have been pleased with both. They look great ... one is a Rally Healey chrono, and the other is their Classic Index, which has become one of my go-to dress watches. I get the fact that some watch snobs turn their noses up, but I really don't care. They're great value for the money, the design and finish is great, and I enjoy them. Good enough for me!


----------



## angeleno310

FC runabout GMT was my first luxury watch purchase back in 2017. It is beautiful in every way. I have enjoyed it immensely. It dresses up but I can wear it for function when necessary.

I chose my FC for a recent trip to NYC because I didn't want to have to worry during airport screening. My Rolex, Grand seiko, Iwc and omegas all stayed home.

For the ~$1000 I spent on it I have gotten the value out of it through use. And it still looks new.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PistolPeteSTL

High quality? Yes
Attractive dress watches? Yes
Swiss movements? Yes
Luxury? No

Of course, other educated people are welcome to disagree! It's something entirely based on perspective, I think. 

They are low end Swiss, which while high quality probably isn't considered luxury. I consider the comparison to jewelry. What level does jewelry have to be to be considered "luxury"? Certainly not something on the lower end of affordability. Or compare to automobiles. Would some in the US consider any car made in Germany to be luxury? Probably. But I would not, saving that term for the higher end, hard to obtain BMW and Mercedes models.

Using the car analogy, FC is a Toyota. High quality, but not luxury, even if some of their models are appointed with leather and wood trim.


----------



## Watchbreath

There's too much "car analogy" around these parts.


PistolPeteSTL said:


> High quality? Yes
> Attractive dress watches? Yes
> Swiss movements? Yes
> Luxury? No
> 
> Of course, other educated people are welcome to disagree! It's something entirely based on perspective, I think.
> 
> They are low end Swiss, which while high quality probably isn't considered luxury. I consider the comparison to jewelry. What level does jewelry have to be to be considered "luxury"? Certainly not something on the lower end of affordability. Or compare to automobiles. Would some in the US consider any car made in Germany to be luxury? Probably. But I would not, saving that term for the higher end, hard to obtain BMW and Mercedes models.
> 
> Using the car analogy, FC is a Toyota. High quality, but not luxury, even if some of their models are appointed with leather and wood trim.


----------



## koolpep

Indeed. 

That they are luxury - that is not the question, they are. Which tier is the question. Car example would be: Toyota= Seiko, citizen, tissot.


----------



## BigEmpty

of course, anything above 1k even in the gray market should be considered as a luxury brand. its like rolex omega luxurious but more oris rado luxurious


----------



## Watchbreath

Maybe 40 years ago.


BigEmpty said:


> of course, anything above 1k even in the gray market should be considered as a luxury brand. its like rolex omega luxurious but more ores radio luxurious


----------



## wbird

Sure, okay that 25 or 30k tourbillon watch they make is not a luxury item, its I guess entry level brand making expensive watches. The Swatch group sells entry level and luxury level watches, just under different brand names. FC just uses different model names.

Honestly the question you should ask yourself is if they provide good value at their price point. A nice in-house movement, nice looking and well made dial and case, hard to find much out there that out performs them at their price point on the gray market.

I bought one because it is a great watch, I'll let others figure out if the 2k I spent was on a luxury piece, but really don't much care.


----------



## semechka.y

wbird said:


> Sure, okay that 25 or 30k tourbillon watch they make is not a luxury item, its I guess entry level brand making expensive watches. The Swatch group sells entry level and luxury level watches, just under different brand names. FC just uses different model names.
> 
> Honestly the question you should ask yourself is if they provide good value at their price point. A nice in-house movement, nice looking and well made dial and case, hard to find much out there that out performs them at their price point on the gray market.
> 
> I bought one because it is a great watch, I'll let others figure out if the 2k I spent was on a luxury piece, but really don't much care.


Tourbillon was a part of FC collection right from 2000s and it alongside with a Heart Beat Perpetual was their top-of-the-line model and promoted as a luxury item. When the rest of your collection is topped at 4k Euro in Steel, everything that is priced at 12.5-15k Euro (watches with a platinum case) or even 50k Euro should be luxury just for the reason of their availability and price.
Now the price difference with FC top models is less, but I think they are luxury items. And such is for example Tag Heuer Tourbillon

Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## semechka.y

wbird said:


> Sure, okay that 25 or 30k tourbillon watch they make is not a luxury item, its I guess entry level brand making expensive watches. The Swatch group sells entry level and luxury level watches, just under different brand names. FC just uses different model names.
> 
> Honestly the question you should ask yourself is if they provide good value at their price point. A nice in-house movement, nice looking and well made dial and case, hard to find much out there that out performs them at their price point on the gray market.
> 
> I bought one because it is a great watch, I'll let others figure out if the 2k I spent was on a luxury piece, but really don't much care.


Tourbillon was a part of FC collection right from 2000s and it alongside with a Heart Beat Perpetual was their top-of-the-line model and promoted as a luxury item. When the rest of your collection is topped at 4k Euro in Steel, everything that is priced at 12.5-15k Euro (watches with a platinum case) or even 50k Euro should be luxury just for the reason of their availability and price.
Now the price difference with FC top models is less, but I think they are luxury items. And such is for example Tag Heuer Tourbillon

Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian

I was a huge fan of FC before they got bought out a few years back. I found the designs to be much more appealing and unique. Now, they just look like the majority of the bland lower priced designs out there.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

I have been keen on one for a few days now and pulled the trigger on one second hand. I got it with 2 straps and I think I could resell for what I paid for it. (The trick there is I paid for it second hand)

Is it luxury? Debatable. Pricewise and how it’s constructed compared to the likes of patek and AP etc no definitely not. Total opposite ends of the spectrum so if anyone had ideas that they are wearing something like that I’m sorry to crush your dreams. What they did was take the feel of the more expensive makes and make models that average earning folks can afford. 

Do you get a feeling of luxury when you wear it? That’s up to the wearer. 

Does it tick the boxes for me? Let’s see. 
Is it a classy looking dress watch? Yes
Is it the right size? Yes
Can I dress it up and down for different situations? Yes
Does it have a bulletproof mechanical movement? Yes 
Will it be cheap to service? Yes
Is it a watch that is too showy? No

Sounds like a winner to me.

If I end up liking it I’ll get a world time next.


----------



## Budman2k

I've been looking at he flyback chrono lately. The new colorways for 2020 are really nice IMO.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Arrived today. So far so good. Looks like they tried to make it look like a PP5127 sort of. Seeming as how I can’t afford $35,000aud this will do.


----------



## Budman2k

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Arrived today. So far so good. Looks like they tried to make it look like a PP5127 sort of. Seeming as how I can't afford $35,000aud this will do.


Very nice!

Enjoy!
Budman


----------



## Belelth

if by luxury you mean "brand recognition", than I would say no, they wouldn't be considered "luxury" IMO. However, I've gotten complements on my FC quite a few times.

2 years ago I got FC world timer. It is true that you need to look around for the best deal and I wouldn't consider MSRP on FC. However, keep in mind that some of there higher priced items have in house movements, and that was what drove me towards it, you are getting in-house quality for a reasonable price. My world timer is dead on with keeping time, which I can't say the same about a Cartier which was about 4 times the cost...

I wouldn't hesitate buying a FC again, especially their in house movement pieces. I'm intrigued by their perpetual calendar models, but currently looking for something else.


----------



## Mjsusc

1


----------



## Mjsusc

Great pieces


----------



## Kvam

I think they are moving into the range of a luxury brand. I have their perpetual calendar Tourbillion and I would put it up against any watch.


----------



## alex911s

Belelth said:


> if by luxury you mean "brand recognition", than I would say no, they wouldn't be considered "luxury" IMO. However, I've gotten complements on my FC quite a few times.
> 
> 2 years ago I got FC world timer. It is true that you need to look around for the best deal and I wouldn't consider MSRP on FC. However, keep in mind that some of there higher priced items have in house movements, and that was what drove me towards it, you are getting in-house quality for a reasonable price. My world timer is dead on with keeping time, which I can't say the same about a Cartier which was about 4 times the cost...
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate buying a FC again, especially their in house movement pieces. I'm intrigued by their perpetual calendar models, but currently looking for something else.


I've been wanting to buy the Worldtimer as well.... how do you like it? looking at the blue one... wanted to add to my collection...


----------



## hrant

Luxury? Why, yes of course!


----------



## p_mmk

I would say lower/mid tier. Above Tissot and Hamilton. Their "goal" was to bring quality pieces at affordable prices. So that tends to limit their reputation as high end luxury. That said, they have done a lot with in-house movements and I think recently have been building their brand and reputation well. So they are moving up the list so to speak.

I own a Classic Index that I wear when travelling for work and choose it specifically because it's not high end luxury. Perfect for meetings with customers where I'm not looking to draw attention. I even have a 38mm slim line quartz (with no seconds hand) I use when going on interviews. Very dressy but doesn't draw attention to itself. Would wear it with a tux. Its funny my only quartz is what I wear on my most formal occasions!


----------



## MONTANTK

I think they’re entry level luxury. I’m very tempted to get the Worldtimer but I just can’t get myself to pull the trigger. It’s to no fault of FC but there just always seems to be something in front of it. I definitely don’t think you can go wrong purchasing one though. I’m sure it will end up in my collection one day


----------



## Ben.10

I believe each brands / watch have their own story supporting their quality. So i suggest not to listen to the brand only, explore the story behind to delight your impress before your decision.


----------



## TimeWellSpent

semechka.y said:


> I stick to the point that a true luxury brand should have a limited production and command a high price on all its watches. Not the case with Frederique Constant and its competitors. They have to cut costs somewhere to keep the price affordable. If you apply extensive hand-finishing techniques, develop complex integrated movements like perpetual calendar or repeater watches and apply for Geneva Seal you come to Ateliers de Monaco. FC is a way to taste luxury for a much less money. Their perpetual calendar doesn't stand up against IWC, Patek Philippe or Ateliers de Monaco, but its a quality Swiss watch with a beatifully decorated Swiss manufacture movement, quality dial, hands and cases.
> If you like one of their watches, go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


Why do you say their perpetual calendar does not stand up against IWC? How is it different? Just want to educate myself. Thanks.


----------



## Cliff Omegines

What is a luxury watch brand and what is not a luxury watch brand?
I leave the question.

But fun to discuss. 
Very fun to talk.
My verdict is Frederique Constant is a luxury watch brand.
I look at the finish of the cases, used movements and a very good aftersales.
And for sure, i go to buy a Frederique Constant watch. I like the classical looks with the invention spirit.


----------



## 03hemi

awatch247 said:


> I am thinking about buying a Frederique Constant to add to my collection. But have reservations about whether it is considered a true luxury brand watch. I know that several watch buyers do NOT take them as trade ins, but they are also featured prominently in many watch retailer stores Ive browsed.
> 
> So I would love to hear some opinions.


No, no they're not.


----------

